# My Backdrop Company Website - Custom backdrops & faux floors.



## AmazingGrace0385 (Aug 22, 2011)

www.sandsphotobackdrops.com

I am a photographer & designer, and my step-dad & I have recently started a backdrop business. We've been up and running since April. If you are looking for inexpensive yet high quality backdrops or floor drops, check us out.  

Product reviews available at: http://www.facebook.com/pages/S-S-Photo-Backdrops-Floors/170029106378550 

Any C&C on our website is ALWAYS welcome.


----------

